# Sữa bí đỏ có tác dụng gì ? Cách làm sữa bí đỏ không cần máy xay cho bé tăng cân vù vù đều đặn



## MoonLight (2/12/18)

*Bất kể già trẻ lớn bé, kể cả người gày kinh niên cũng tăng 6kg/tháng với sữa bí đỏ chế biến theo cách làm này. Cùng chúng tôi tham khảo ngay:*

*Sữa bí đỏ có tác dụng gì ?*
Bí đỏ là một loại rau củ quả rất ngon cho bữa cơm hàng ngày của chúng ta. Cứ ăn 100g bí đỏ chín vào cơ thể đồng nghĩa với việc cơ thể bạn sẽ được cung cấp 30 calo cùng 8% glucid, 1% protein, 19mg photpho, 430mg kali, 23mg calci, 17mg manhê, 0,5mg sắt, 8mg vitamin C (đáp ứng 15% nhu cầu hàng ngày của cơ thể), 22mcg folacin (11%), 1mg beta-caroten,… đồng thời bí đỏ cũng là loại quả rất giàu vitamin A tốt cho mắt, tăng trưởng xương và tham gia vào quá trình tổng hợp protein của cơ thể. Tại Nhật Bản người ta coi quả bí đỏ là một món ăn trường sinh bất lão bên cạnh hải sản, tảo biển, rau sống, trứng và đậu nành.

Sữa bí đỏ là sự kết hợp của bí đỏ với sữa tươi hoặc sữa đặc tạo ra một thức uống tuyệt vời không chỉ có lợi cho cơ thể mà còn giúp người gày tăng cân nhanh chóng. Uống sữa bí đỏ mỗi ngày không chỉ làm đẹp da mà còn giúp cơ thể chúng ta ngừa ung thư, tốt cho não bộ và tim mạch nữa đấy.

_

_
_Sữa bí đỏ có tác dụng gì ? Cách làm sữa bí đỏ không cần máy xay cho bé tăng cân vù vù đều đặn_​
Vì thế nếu chưa biết tới món sữa bí đỏ này thì thật là quá phí. Nếu đã biết rồi mà chưa thực hành thì còn phí hơn. Với cách làm sữa bí đỏ không cần máy xay này do chúng tôi hướng dẫn, bé nhà bạn sẽ tăng cân vù vù mà chẳng cần uống thêm _sữa tăng cân_ làm chi cho tốn nhiều chi phí. Cùng tham khảo và thực hành ngay bạn nhé!

*Cách làm sữa bí đỏ không cần máy xay cho bé tăng cân vù vù đều đặn*
Để làm sữa bí đỏ các bạn cần chuẩn bị các nguyên liệu sau:

500g bí đỏ
1l sữa tươi không đường
½ ống sữa đặc (sữa ông Thọ)
50ml nước cốt dừa
Các dụng cụ cần thiết: máy say sinh tố, rây, nồi hấp
*Cách thực hiện:

Bước 1: Bí đỏ gọt vỏ, bỏ ruột, rửa sạch rồi cắt nhỏ thành khoanh vuông dài khoảng 2cm. Lưu ý, khi cắt, nếu miếng càng nhỏ, quá trình hấp cách thủy cũng như say bí càng diễn ra nhanh chóng và dễ dàng.
Bước 2: Cho bí vào nồi hấp, đừng quên cho thêm một chút muối vào nước, đậy vung. Nếu muốn nhanh hơn, bạn có thể luộc bí với nước xâm xấp. Tuy nhiên, cách này ít nhiều sẽ làm mất đi chất dinh dưỡng vốn có trong bí.
Bước 3: Đợi đến khi bí chín mềm, bắc nồi xuống, cho bí ra tô lớn, lấy thìa, tán nhuyễn hoặc cho vào máy say sinh tố say nhỏ.
Bước 4: Cho thêm 1l sữa tươi không đường, nước cốt dừa và sữa đặc vào, tiếp tục say để các nguyên liệu được hòa quyện và trộn đều nhau.
Bước 5: Cho hỗn hợp vừa say vào một chiếc nồi lớn. Sau đó, đun trên lửa, nhớ thường xuyên khuấy để hỗn hợp không bị bắt xuống đáy nồi, cháy khét.
Bước 6: Chờ đến khi sữa nguội hẳn, bạn hãy cho vào bình, chai lọ, để lên ngăn mát tủ lạnh, rồi uống dần.
Để phát triển cân nặng tốt bạn nên cho bé uống 2 lần/ ngày vào bữa trưa sau khi ăn cơm và bữa tối trước khi đi ngủ nhé! Nếu con nhỏ bạn nên cho bé uống khi còn ấm. Nếu bỏ tủ lạnh thì trước khi uống bạn nên cho sữa bí đỏ vào hâm trước trong 1 phút. Trường hợp không có máy xay sinh tố bạn có thể dùng những dụng cụ khác để dầm nhuyễn và mịn hỗn hợp ra rồi ép lấy nước. Tuy nhiên giờ có cái máy xay là tiện lợi nhất cho gia đình có con nhỏ nên các bạn cố sắm nhé!
Chúc các bạn thành công!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

